# Survival horror games for PC



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Got some good recommendations? I always wanted to get into these games, but I didn't really hear about any that caught my attention. I do appreciate old games as well (well not too old, maybe like Half-Life 1/Quake era). I'm sure there are some great games that flew under the radar, with some unique premises. That's another thing too, I like a unique story. I can appreciate some regular old humans vs. zombies, but I want to get some really creative, atmospheric, and dark/disturbing games.

I just ordered Amnesia: The Dark Descent on Amazon a few days ago. Has anybody played it? Is it bad for people with SA? Lol


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

You're pretty much asking for System Shock 2.

http://www.gog.com/gamecard/system_shock_2


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Looks pretty cool, I'm sold!


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

Amnesia: The Dark Descent is the first thing that popped into mind when I read that type of game you're looking for.

Trust me that game will make you lose your mind. You won't regret it if you're into this kind of crazy scary stuff


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Apart from the popular ones that you may know of, I think Clive Barkers Undying and Penumbra might be ones that can be missed, haven't played those though. Call of Cthulu is also good and I played that.


----------



## NeverKnowsBest (Apr 30, 2013)

I don't know about actual games, but horror indie games are pretty popular.
http://indiegames.com/2013/01/top_10_indie_horror_games_of_2.html


----------



## RoseWhiteRoseRed (Apr 14, 2013)

eshng said:


> Amnesia: The Dark Descent is the first thing that popped into mind when I read that type of game you're looking for.
> 
> Trust me that game will make you lose your mind. You won't regret it if you're into this kind of crazy scary stuff


gotta agree, Amnesia is too scary. I try playing it (did pretty good until the first monster showed up, than I quit lol). there's gonna be a new Amensia coming out soon.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

NeverKnowsBest said:


> I don't know about actual games, but horror indie games are pretty popular.
> http://indiegames.com/2013/01/top_10_indie_horror_games_of_2.html


Coincidentally, Lone Survivor is 2.49 on Steam today.


----------



## Stoja (Dec 2, 2012)

Amnesia is really awesome! Probably the best survival horror game out there. I strongly advise you to play it in a dark room at night:teeth

Some other games I'd recommend:

- Resident Evil series
- F.E.A.R. (More of a mix between FPS/horror.)
- Call of Cthulhu
- Penumbra


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Sounds pretty cool. Glad to hear that Call of Cthulhu is recommended. I'm a big Lovecraft fan, so I was hoping it'd be solid. What's Penumbra about?


----------



## 141079 (Mar 12, 2013)

Try this..






Yeah its pretty old, but it doesn't matter. Outdated graphics make the atmosphere better actually


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh yeah man, graphics don't matter to me very much at all, it's all about atmosphere. I'm looking for something to top Ravenholm in Half-Life 2. That's the last time that a game really freaked me out.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Just got Amnesia in the mail. Kind of scared to start playing.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Cry of Fear is a free source (I think) mod that you can download on steam, it's just a mod and the graphics are bad but it actually adds to the atmosphere.

It's a pretty scare game and it has co-op too!
here's the steam link:
http://store.steampowered.com/app/223710/


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

lzzy said:


> Cry of Fear is a free source (I think) mod that you can download on steam, it's just a mod and the graphics are bad but it actually adds to the atmosphere.
> 
> It's a pretty scare game and it has co-op too!
> here's the steam link:
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/223710/


Downloading it now. I don't consider the source engine bad graphics because I don't really keep up to date on new games anyway so I tend to just play my old favorites.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

always starting over said:


> Downloading it now. I don't consider the source engine bad graphics because I don't really keep up to date on new games anyway so I tend to just play my old favorites.


It's an older source version, the one from HL1.
But hey I think the outdated graphics make it a lot scarier, it's only 3 gigs and it is reaaaaaally fun! (in a scary way!)

If you want to give co-op a try, I'd be happy to oblige!


----------



## Etter (May 6, 2013)

I agree on Cry of Fear, one of the best in my opinion. Also Afraid of Monsters from the same developers, but the graphics might seem old. You have to get HL1 on steam to play them by the way. 

Grey's ok mod for one night or two.

White Day is good Korean school-themed horror with ghosts, creepy janitors and stuff, search for fully translated version, it supposed to be free.

Maybe Obscure 1/2, but i'm not sure if you'll like those.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Etter said:


> I agree on Cry of Fear, one of the best in my opinion. Also Afraid of Monsters from the same developers, but the graphics might seem old. You have to get HL1 on steam to play them by the way.
> 
> Grey's ok mod for one night or two.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure about Afraid of Monsters but you can run Cry of Fear without HL1, the steam version that is!


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Just got System Shock 2, gonna try out Cry of Fear soon and Call of Cthulhu.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Try Call of Cthulhu Dark Corners of the Earth. It's based off books by HP Lovecraft. It also does the creepy atmosphere a lot better than amnesia. Just wait until the second chapter when you make it into the sewers, my hair was standing on end.


----------



## TheSaneThief (Jan 31, 2013)

Vampire the Masquerade: Bloodlines has same good moments.
And now that it's been mentioned someone is going to reinstall and play it again right? Might I recommend the unofficial patch?

Also check out S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Shadows of Chernobyl and Call of Pripyat, pretty fun, good atmosphere for horror games (or I thought so at least), some claustrophobic areas and some great overhaul mods (Oblivion lost being my preferred for SoC, for CoP I think I was playing with the Redux mod last) to make things tougher and more realistic.

Maybe not the most terrifying games in the world but I thought they should be mentioned anyway. Now to reinstall VtM:B...


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

Why didn't anyone mention Silent Hill series? I think it's one of the most horrifying game.


----------



## KPanthera (Sep 12, 2012)

Don't think anyone mentioned Metro 2033 yet. That's a great game. If you like story driven fps games with strong survival horror elements, Metros where its at. Also has the post nuclear war feel, but from a different perspective than what were used to from that genre.


----------



## tokii (May 13, 2013)

Yume Nikki isn't exactly survival horror but it's similar I guess.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

frank81 said:


> Why didn't anyone mention Silent Hill series? I think it's one of the most horrifying game.


I thought those games were only on PS2 and PS3?


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

always starting over said:


> I thought those games were only on PS2 and PS3?


Silent Hill 2,3,4 and Homecoming are available for the PC platform.


----------

